# Skyrim: US-Petition fordert Verbot des "tödlichen" Rollenspiels und harte Bestrafung aller Besitzer



## MichaelBonke (26. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: US-Petition fordert Verbot des "tödlichen" Rollenspiels und harte Bestrafung aller Besitzer * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: US-Petition fordert Verbot des "tödlichen" Rollenspiels und harte Bestrafung aller Besitzer


----------



## totman (26. November 2011)

Kopfschüttel


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (26. November 2011)

Dieser Mensch scheint sich echt mit dem Thema befasst zu haben...immerhin "weiß" er ja, dass das Spiel von Blizzard ist. ^^

Da das ja richtig ist, sind seine restlichen Behauptungen bestimmt genauso wahr.


----------



## nigra (26. November 2011)

Es gibt einfach so viel Dummheit auf der Welt...


----------



## SupaGrowby (26. November 2011)

Ich will weinen. Amerika, das Land der unbegrenzten Dummheit. Schade das Dummheit nicht in Amerika bleibt sondern überall zu finden ist  Ich ziehe mich in den Wald zurück ohne Kontakt zur Außenwelt. Das ist für mein Herz besser.


----------



## MichaelBonke (26. November 2011)

Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen: 
*Bitte keine pauschale Schelte. Ich möchte hier nichts lesen, von wegen "dumme US-Bürger" oder so was in der Art!*

Das war ein einzelner (Achtung persönliche Meinung!) armer Irrer. Und wie immer finden sich auch ein paar wenige Vögel, die auch noch den absonderlichsten Scheiß unterschreiben.
Mit der Mehrheitsmeinung hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## jinrohfreak80 (26. November 2011)

scheint ein christlicher Fundamentalist zu sein, der Aufmerksamkeit will.....


----------



## KingBuzzo (26. November 2011)

In einem Land, wo Schusswaffen teilweise legal ab 16 erworben werden dürfen, läuft mit Sicherheit was anderes falsch, als Skyrim.


----------



## LinxPax (26. November 2011)

ahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Fight_Angel (26. November 2011)

Beim lesen musste ich aufpassen das ich nicht nen lachanfall bekomme


----------



## Gwath (26. November 2011)

Looks like a troll to me


----------



## shnokia (26. November 2011)

Einfach nur Krank der Typ


----------



## 1611andi (26. November 2011)

Das war Satire. Nicht alles zu ernst nehmen, liebe PC-Games. 
http://christwire.org/2011/11/urgent-sign-the-white-house-ban-on-the-dangerous-video-game-skyrim/
Aber die Petition existiert wirklich


----------



## CorhaL (26. November 2011)

So saget mir, in welchem Fürstentum dieser lumpige Bandit wohnet, und ich werde ihn mit meinem Schwerte darnieder strecken! Bei Talos. Dieser Ketzer wird seiner gerechten Strafe nicht entgehen.


----------



## Chriss8185 (26. November 2011)

lol das ein vogel ich lach mich weg


----------



## fatal-illusion (26. November 2011)

pöhses Blizzard......*kopf -> tisch* Manche Menschen tun wohl alles für 5 Minuten "Ruhm", so unrühmlich er auch sei....


----------



## BKA4Free (26. November 2011)

Bin ich voll seiner meinung  alle an die Wand stellen des lumpen Pack-hahaha


----------



## HerrKarl (26. November 2011)

Der PCGames ist aber hoffentlich schon klar, dass Christwire ne Satire-Seite ist oder?
Von dort kommt die Petition nämlich.

(Quelle: http://christwire.org/)


----------



## Mathragor (26. November 2011)

Videospiele verursachen bei Jugendlichen psychologische und geistige Schäden. Das hat ihm bestimmt sein "Gott" geflüstert... konservatives Christenpack...


----------



## pkroos (26. November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nsbDyjn3L4


----------



## Odin333 (26. November 2011)

Man sollte sich mal überlegen, eine Seite mit den grössten FAILs von pcgames zusammen zu stellen.

Das hier landet bestimmt in den Top 10


----------



## Sansana (26. November 2011)

Wenn jeder Honk sowas machen würde weil dies und das nicht seinen Vorstellungen entspricht hätten alle eine Aufgabe. Ich zb. mag solche Typen nicht


----------



## Luuux (26. November 2011)

Lol, das ist ne Satire-Seite xD Bitte prüft eure Quellen... etwas... genauer ;D


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (26. November 2011)

Oh Leute das ist einfach zu geil beachtet mal die Seite und die Umfragediagramme:
http://christwire.org/2011/11/is-skyrim-teaching-your-children-how-to-perform-rim-jobs-and-other-homo-erotic-sex-maneuvers/

"Do you feel like a homosexual after playing Skyrim?"
Yes: 92 %
No: 8 %

Favorite Part of playing Skyrim: 
Learning gay lingo: 45 %

Do you want to try gay sex after playing Skyrim?
Yes: 99 %
No: 1 %


Oh Gott ich breche gerade total weg


----------



## uglygames (26. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Oh Leute das ist einfach zu geil beachtet mal die Seite und die Umfragediagramme:
> Is Skyrim Teaching Your Children How to Perform “Rim Jobs” and Other Homo Erotic Sex Maneuvers?
> 
> "Do you feel like a homosexual after playing Skyrim?"
> ...


 
Nicht nur du, ich glaube das gehört eher in die Abteilung "
*Spaß zu später Stunde:"*


----------



## patertom (26. November 2011)

naja, ich heiße es auch nicht grad gut, dass man als mann im spiel einen mann heiraten kann. heutzutage heißt es doch überall: "sei tolerant, blabla..."

aber die leute, die das sagen, machen meist die größte hetze gegen bspw. das christentum.


----------



## BlueDragon92 (26. November 2011)

XD einfach nur episch
ich komm nich mehr aus dem lachflash^^
verdammt ich verspüre mänliche zuneigung weil ich gerade skyrim geschlossen habe XD


----------



## Elbart (26. November 2011)

1611andi schrieb:


> Das war Satire. Nicht alles zu ernst nehmen, liebe PC-Games.
> URGENT! Sign the White House Ban on the Dangerous Video Game “SkyRim“


Erst der Artikel über den Typen, der wegen MW3 ein Kaufhaus in die Luft "sprengen" wollte, jetzt das...
Fünf Minuten Background-Recherche, mehr hätte es nicht bedurft.

Und als Vorwarnung an die Redaktion: "Titanic" und "The Onion" sind auch nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen. 

EDIT:

Ich glaub's grad nicht:

"1) To enact an immediate ban on the videogame known as "SkyRim" produced by *Blizzard Entertainment*."

Darauf fallt ihr rein?


----------



## TwoSnake (26. November 2011)

Hahahhahah ist der Typ dumm XDXD
Amis halt hahahahah


----------



## vogelpommes (26. November 2011)

patertom schrieb:


> naja, ich heiße es auch nicht grad gut, dass man als mann im spiel einen mann heiraten kann. heutzutage heißt es doch überall: "sei tolerant, blabla..."
> 
> aber die leute, die das sagen, machen meist die größte hetze gegen bspw. das christentum.


 
Troll oder wirklich dämlich?


----------



## Peter23 (26. November 2011)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Hahahhahah ist der Typ dumm XDXD
> Amis halt hahahahah


 
Lies dir die Kommentare noch mal durch und urteile erneut wer hier dumm ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. November 2011)

ChristWire ist hammer 
Die haben im Sommer auch einen Artikel zu Mass Effect 3 verfasst: ChristWire über Mass Effect 3
Und eine der Schlagzeilen von dieser Woche lautete: 
"Atheists Create Land Walking Octopus to trick more Children into Bogus Evolutionary Beliefs"

Habt ihr die wirklich ernst genommen? 
*
*


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. November 2011)

Soziale und moralische Probleme? Sagt irgendein Religionsfanatiker? Obwohl Religionen schon seit Jahrhunderten für zahlreiche Kriege, Morde und Tode unzähliger Menschen stehen? Müsste er sich dann nicht selbst verbieten?
Das ist einfach nur Lächerlichkeit pur und wird sicher dort noch von FoxNews unterstützt.


----------



## Cityboy (26. November 2011)

haha --- jetzt fehlt nur noch das ein findiger Moder den spass umdreht und den Vogel als Mod für Skyrim ans Kreuz naggelt. (im wahrsten Sine des Wortes)


----------



## snicks83 (26. November 2011)

Hahaha, lange nichtmehr so gelacht... naja diese bösen Blizzardspiele! ;D


----------



## WaldebeatZ (26. November 2011)

wahrscheinlich irgend son religiöser spinner ^^


----------



## SiangNation (26. November 2011)

Lol scrollt mal auf jener website ein bischen runter und lest mal die namen der unterzeichner        (Von Ezio,
 über Dovahkiin bis zu Homer Simpson)


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. November 2011)

WaldebeatZ schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich irgend son religiöser spinner ^^


 
Nein ein satiriker. lest euch doch mal die anderen kommentare durch, das ist nicht wirklich ernst gemeint


----------



## Maggus27 (26. November 2011)

Ohhh my God..
ein bischen zu sehr von seinem Glauben besessen..
wenn er es genau nehmen würde, dann müsste er auch gegen die Demokratie eine Petition starten.. Die Präsidenten dieser Welt wurden nicht von Gott erwählt.. o.O
Im Gegensatz dazu ist das "Problem" mit den Spielen wohl eher weniger beachtenswert..

meine Meinung.....


----------



## Odin333 (26. November 2011)

Maggus27 schrieb:


> Ohhh my God..
> ein bischen zu sehr von seinem Glauben besessen..
> wenn er es genau nehmen würde, dann müsste er auch gegen die Demokratie eine Petition starten.. Die Präsidenten dieser Welt wurden nicht von Gott erwählt.. o.O
> Im Gegensatz dazu ist das "Problem" mit den Spielen wohl eher weniger beachtenswert..
> ...


 

Du müsstest diesen Schwachsinn nicht schreiben, würdest du mal zwei postst von anderen Lesern lesen.

Schläft Herr Bonke oder macht er sich einfach nur über die Einfältigkeit einiger Leser hier lustig?

Werden wir es jeh erfahren?


----------



## JackTheDipper (26. November 2011)

Ist das ein ernst gemeinter Artikel?
Ansonsten sollte man vielleicht noch nen Hinweis geben, dass man auf jeden Fall die Kommentare auf der Seite list, sonst könnte man sich hier ungewollt selbst lächerlich machen ...


PS:
Lusty Argonian M
Morrowind
November 25, 2011
Signature # 30

.


----------



## Cornholio04 (26. November 2011)

Die Meldung ist hier nun fast schon drei Stunden online und PCGames hält es immernoch nicht für nötig mal klar zu stellen, dass das ein satirischer Akt war der eben gegen hirnlose und total überzogene Kritik und Hetze gegen Videospiele gerichtet ist... Es schreiben zwar selbst hier einige Leute, dass es reine Satire ist aber der großteil der Leserschaft hier rafft es trotzdem nicht. Stattdessen wird hier mal wieder groß der Kopf geschüttelt über Unwissen und Vorurteile. Langt Euch doch mal lieber selbst an die Nase.


----------



## john1231 (26. November 2011)

das ist ein witz der satireseite christwire
http://christwire.org/2011/11/urgent-sign-the-white-house-ban-on-the-dangerous-video-game-skyrim/

oh man - eurogamer ist auch drauf reingefallen...


----------



## philipp141294 (26. November 2011)

Genialer Gag ^^


----------



## MrBigX (26. November 2011)

JackTheDipper schrieb:


> PS:
> Lusty Argonian M
> Morrowind
> November 25, 2011
> ...


Da sind noch viel mehr. Molag B (155), Dagot U (154) oder M'aik the L (135 und 35) nur um Mal drei zu nennen.


----------



## Pisselmann (26. November 2011)

Wasn Homofürst -.-


----------



## Stephan260477 (26. November 2011)

Ein passender Kanditat für die Eröffnungsszene ins Skyrim. Wer so etwas fordert , ach ich weiß auch nicht. 

Skyrim4ever


----------



## DicknHals (26. November 2011)

da hat wohl einer zuviel Skyrim gezockt... XD was es net für spacken gibt auf der welt auweia ...


----------



## AndreasHepp (26. November 2011)

april april! ah, ne ^^, schon wieder ..... Advent Advent ein Spinner brennt


----------



## TheChicky (26. November 2011)

An den Kommentaren hier merkt man eigentlich nur den überheblichen Chauvinismus und die grenzenlose Dummheit mancher Foren User...


----------



## Elbart (26. November 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> An den Kommentaren hier merkt man eigentlich nur den überheblichen Chauvinismus und die grenzenlose Dummheit mancher Foren User...


 Auch dass die wenigsten die anderen Kommentare lesen, und nur ins Forum kommen, um seinen/ihren Müll abzusondern.


----------



## Hasamoto (26. November 2011)

zu denn Kann ich nur eins sagen
Junge du sollst die DVD in den Rechner schieben und nicht zusammenrollen und rauchen
dann haste auch kein Problem mit der Gesundheit


----------



## Mothman (26. November 2011)

Elbart schrieb:


> Auch dass die wenigsten die anderen Kommentare lesen, und nur ins Forum kommen, um seinen/ihren Müll abzusondern.


Genau. Viele (die meisten?) Lesen den Artikel und nutzen die Kommentarfunktion direkt darunter, ohne sich die bisherigen Kommentare anzuschauen. 
Umso wichtiger, dass der Artikel korrigiert wird (richtig gestellt wird). Bevor noch mehr User Dinge schreiben, die ihnen hinterher peinlich sind. 
Aber am Wochenende müssen wir das nicht erwarten.


----------



## Fresh1981 (27. November 2011)

Also ich dachte das hier ist  ne Plattform die dazu genutzt wird damit man seine Meinung zu bestimmten Themen abgeben kann!
Dazu muss ich mir wohl kaum den Müll der anderen Leser antun!Weshalb auch, jeder darf und soll hier seine Meinung vertreten dürfen?!
Desweiteren können wohl kaum die Leser etwas dafür wenn irgendein Redaktuer mist schreibt!Sorry aber die Meinung meiner Vorredner kann ich wohl kaum teilen!

@TheChickyu bist doch keinen Deut besser du beleidigst andere direckt! An deiner Stelle würd ich erstmal mein Hirn einschalten bevor ich den Duden aufmache um mit tollen Wörtern um mich werfe die hier eh die meisten nicht verstehen!

@Elbart: Hast du eigentlich irgendeinen Produktiven beitrag zu diesem Thema erbrach? Ausser zu meckern wie Dumm hier doch alle sind? Du sonderst doch auch deinen gehaltlosen Müll hier ab!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## gde345 (27. November 2011)

was der ist jawohl bescheuert der sollte mal den mund halte was für ein a...loch


----------



## MichaelBonke (27. November 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Desweiteren können wohl kaum die Leser etwas dafür wenn irgendein Redaktuer mist schreibt!


 
Genau genommen, ist die Meldung auch im Originalzustand vollkommen korrekt.


----------



## golani79 (27. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Genau. Viele (die meisten?) Lesen den Artikel und nutzen die Kommentarfunktion direkt darunter, ohne sich die bisherigen Kommentare anzuschauen.
> Umso wichtiger, dass der Artikel korrigiert wird (richtig gestellt wird). Bevor noch mehr User Dinge schreiben, die ihnen hinterher peinlich sind.
> Aber am Wochenende müssen wir das nicht erwarten.


 
Eigentlich müsste man aber auch draufkommen, wenn man sich die Originalmeldung alleine durchliest und sich die verlinkte Website. Ich wurde ja schon bei der Überschrift alleine stutzig und hab mich gefragt, wie viele von solchen Meldungen wohl mittlerweile Fake sind.


----------



## MichaelBonke (27. November 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> wie viele von solchen Meldungen wohl mittlerweile Fake sind.


 
Die Meldung ist kein Fake. Die Petition ist ja echt nur nicht ernst gemeint. 

Ich denke übrigens, dass mein Faux-Pas durchaus verzeihlich ist, da so ziemlich jede Webseite drauf reingefallen ist, auch große US-Seiten und auch Eurogamer zum Beispiel.


----------



## Elbart (27. November 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Also ich dachte das hier ist  ne Plattform die dazu genutzt wird damit man seine Meinung zu bestimmten Themen abgeben kann!


Freilich.


Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich mir wohl kaum den Müll der anderen Leser antun!Weshalb auch, jeder darf und soll hier seine Meinung vertreten dürfen?!


Weil das dann keine Diskussion wäre, sondern eine Aneinanderreihung von Monologen.


Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Desweiteren können wohl kaum die Leser etwas dafür wenn irgendein Redaktuer mist schreibt!Sorry aber die Meinung meiner Vorredner kann ich wohl kaum teilen!


Es wurde kein Mist geschrieben, nur ein Streich für voll genommen.


Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @TheChickyu bist doch keinen Deut besser du beleidigst andere direckt! An deiner Stelle würd ich erstmal mein Hirn einschalten bevor ich den Duden aufmache um mit tollen Wörtern um mich werfe die hier eh die meisten nicht verstehen!
> 
> @Elbart: Hast du eigentlich irgendeinen Produktiven beitrag zu diesem Thema erbrach? Ausser zu meckern wie Dumm hier doch alle sind? Du sonderst doch auch deinen gehaltlosen Müll hier ab!





Fresh1981 schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne


Meine Meinung.


----------



## Batze (28. November 2011)

Blizzard wollte doch eh mal was neues machen. Jetzt ist die Bombe geplatzt.


----------

